# Clay cat litter substrate for planted aquarium



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

I was searching the Web for a good substrate because a friend recommended seachem flourite. I didn't want to pay the price of the flourite so I looked elsewhere. Found many people talking about natural clay cat litter making a good substrate for plants. Decided to give it a try. Spent $4 at the walmart for 25lbs. Rinsed it out (it took forever to rinse mostly clear) and threw it in a 10 gallon and hung a cheap filter on the back.

Water was remarkably clear upon filling the tank and was totally clear by next morning. I threw 2 goldfish in there a day later and a few days later added 4 more. All did well for a week and my water tested great at home and at the LFS. I replanted some of my struggling plants from another tank and put them in there along with a new healthy annubis as a control plant. Digging thru the "substrate" stirred up a little mess which quickly settled back down. So far I am thoroughly impressed.

I planted the plants yesterday (Tuesday 12/15/15) along with removing goldfish and added a small bristlenose, a small siamese algae eater, and a dwarf puffer fish. It's been almost 24 hrs since I messed with tank. Water is crystal clear and all fish are happy and healthy.

I really just want to know if anyone else has tried this and what their experience was like. This tank's sole purpose is to test this cat litter as a substrate. I appreciate any input anyone has to give on this subject positive or negative. Besides that I will try and answer any questions people have and keep yall updated on the test results.


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

Gday mrlilfish90, I have used kitty litter in tanks for years, make sure it is not deodourised and is made from pure clay. My understanding is the main purpose of the clay is to take up any excess ferts and hold them in storage to be released as the plants require them. Therefor only a thin layer of clay would be required along with the ferts and normal sand or gravel over the top. This works successfully for me, hope you attain the results you are after, good luck with your experiment.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Wow, learn something new everyday.


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the input fish master. So you still use plant fertilizers for your plants? I added seachem flourish to my water upon initial setup but I am really hoping I can get by without continued regular use of the product. I'm really hoping the clay will work much like natural dirt and clay in a pond or stream. I don't expect it to work like miracle grow topsoil, but my hope is that the clay contains some beneficial nutrients.

The cat litter I have is 100% natural clay, fragrance free, non clumping cat litter. It's NATURAL SPECIAL KITTY brand and I found it at walmart


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

The clay substrate has been working out quite well. It is much softer than originally, but still keeps it form. I try not to dig around in it much but it seems hold up fairly well. My annubis which was struggling before the transplant, is now thriving with multiple roots growing in and it's second new leaf just opening up.

Still have not treated the tank with nutrients (flourish, excel, iron) except the original few doses.

I got a good deal on 14 kg of seachem flourite. I'm curious to sew how this acts with my plants.

I'm thinking of cleaning off the rest of the cat litter I haven't used and using it as a base layer with the flourite I now have. Something involving the flourite is on the top of the to do list.

Just an update for curious parties.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I know a ton of folks use kitty litter, but when I tried it I was displeased. It's incredibly light and dusty.


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

12/16/2015
Maximum random spacing for expected growth


6/27/2016
The plants to the right of the bigger floating annubis are brand new additions. Everything else is original or new growth

The annubis in the back left corner has really taken off. I've cut some back due to algae growth but it is really quite large even tho its mostly hidden. I also did some cutting/ experimenting with the other annubi

I used the recommended dose of some seachem flourish mix a maximum of 4 or 5 times over the past 6 months. *** only recorded 3Xs.

Fish have come and gone. All did well for long enuf with no Ill effects to them. *** used it as a quarantine/daycare. Currently I am growing out 2 small plecos in there and they've been in there since nearly the beginning. I don't remember the exact date. Just added a random kuhli loach I Bought on a whim. He loves it and I need more of them.

Will soon be setting up my 29 gal with a flourite substrate. Now I have something to compare with

Clay is still very stable after 6 months submerged in water


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Better picture of the still hidden big annubis before I threw in the annubi I uprooted


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

My cat wants in the tank now, imagine if it thinks it's a litterbox!


----------

